# Problem upgrading wireshark to 1.6.2

## ebichu

Does anyone know why net-analyzer/wireshark-1.6.2 has the dependency !!<net-analyzer/wireshark-1.6.0_rc1 ?

This prevents wireshark being upgraded as it blocks itself. I know it can be resolved by uninstalling the old one, but I was just wondering what the reason is for this dependency.

----------

## Hu

See bug #370683.  In short, this is to work around a bug in the Wireshark build system that it tried to link to the installed libraries of the older version, which were then deleted when the older version was unmerged.

----------

## ebichu

Thanks for the info. I looked for a bug report but didn't search the closed ones!

----------

